# Cytube for Furries



## KoesKoes (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello every one, My name is.... just call me Koes koes, I made a cytube account so we can watch Youtube videos together (furies videos obviously), and chatting together.

here is the link:
CyTube

This is my dream, I new in the fandom but not too now, I  know about Majira, Nos Heyna, Fjord Frost, Franky, Kiwi the Fox, Pocary Roo, Sparky !, Telephone, CopperTom, etc, and I wish I can watch youtube Furry videos with all of you.

I still learn how to HTML, CSS, and maybe Javascript, so for anyone who know more about it please teach me, I try as hard as I can to design the Cytube to make it look so furry, I still learn, I just cant wait to watch Youtube videos with all of other Furry.

Thank you.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 9, 2018)

oooo interestin


----------



## KoesKoes (Apr 11, 2018)

Is there any pic I can use for banner, icon, etc?, I really need a nice pic to replace the current banner (that retarded Majira).

This Cytube channel (FurryFiesta) is under construction, do you see the Kofi links?, I think I can change it to something else, for example "FlockMod", flockmod is a site where we can drawing together in a same page, anyone interested (drawing) and want to be a main moderator/admin for it?, please tell me.

thank you.


----------



## KoesKoes (Apr 15, 2018)

I wish I can make my room like the room in this link below:
CyTube

Anyone who good at html, css, and JavaScript can help me?.


----------

